# Aleodor, cum se deșteptă, îi trase o palmă



## mannucci

Bună tuturor din acest forum

Someone could help me to translate this phrase, please. Aleodor, cum se deșteptă, îi trase o palmă de auzi cîinii în Giurgiu.

My attempt is :from the moment he woke up slapped the dog's ear.

Mulțumesc pentru ajutor!


----------



## farscape

As soon as he woke up, Aleodor slapped (him/her/them?) very hard.

This expression "de auzi cîinii în Giurgiu." is an idiom and is misspelled or at least there are alternate forms  like "de-a auzit câinii în Giurgiu". 

The idiom means to slap someone very, very hard (Giurgiu is a city in Romania, on the river Danube, 60 km south of Bucharest)


----------



## Zareza

The phrase is from the story "Aleodor Împărat" by Petre Ispirescu.

*-->* Aleodor, cum se deșteptă, *îi* trase o palmă de *(ea)* auzi câinii în Giurgiu. *(it is about the emperor's daughter)

ea auzi (a-u-zí) *= perfect simplu (vb. a auzi = to hear) 

It seems that during the period when Wallachia was under the Ottoman Empire, Giurgiu was the Turkish raya, and the flocks of sheep that were taken out of the country, were passed by boats to Bulgaria at Giurgiu, and the dogs accompanying these herds remained there. The Turks of the rayas plundered the neighboring villages. In order not to be given away by the barking of the dogs, the Turks killed the quadrupeds at each incursion, so that it would be easier for them to enter the villages around the rayas in the following raids. After repeated raids, the barking of the dogs was almost non-existent. Hence the expression "hear the dogs in Giurgiu", which was almost impossible in those days.

The expression would mean that, because of the slap you receive, you are so attentive/careful that you hear even what cannot be heard.


----------



## Zareza

Here you will find the English translation of the story "Aleodor Împărat." 
The folktale is translated into English in 19th by historian and linguist  Robert Nisbet Bain.

*-->* Aleodor, when he awoke, gave her a buffet with the palm of his hand that awoke the echoes.


----------

